# Great Speckeled Trout Trip Today



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

My friend,Tom, and I met Captain Matthew Bumpas last Wednesday as he was filleting a limit of specks at Stingaree Marina (on Bolivar Peninsula) for two clients. 
Tom followed up by booking Captain Bumpas for a half day trip today. Once again we met Captain Bumpas at Stingaree and proceeded on out into East Galveston Bay. Using live shrimp, we caught a beautiful mess of trout (2 short of the limit). No doubt we could have limited out but we needed to cut the trip short.
I am an elderly guy and CaptainMatthew took care of me in the most generous, skillful, professional way possible.
I encourage anyone wanting to make a successful fishing trip in the Galveston Bay Complex or Sabine Lake to get in touch with Capt. Bumpas. 832-767-9395


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice*



hunterjck said:


> My friend,Tom, and I met Captain Matthew Bumpas last Wednesday as he was filleting a limit of specks at Stingaree Marina (on Bolivar Peninsula) for two clients.
> Tom followed up by booking Captain Bumpas for a half day trip today. Once again we met Captain Bumpas at Stingaree and proceeded on out into East Galveston Bay. Using live shrimp, we caught a beautiful mess of trout (2 short of the limit). No doubt we could have limited out but we needed to cut the trip short.
> I am an elderly guy and CaptainMatthew took care of me in the most generous, skillful, professional way possible.
> I encourage anyone wanting to make a successful fishing trip in the Galveston Bay Complex or Sabine Lake to get in touch with Capt. Bumpas. 832-767-9395


nice report, sounds like you were on them good. :texasflag


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great trip and report! Good for you getting out there at 93. You are an inspiration!


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

I can only hope I can still do this at 93. That's great!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Great report. Glad you guys had a good trip. I used to fish out of Stingaree but it's been several years. Glad to hear Capt. Bumpas fishes Sabine too.


----------

